# Help identify the model and year of this Ford tractor



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

I would like some help with determining the model and year of this Ford tractor.
It has a 4 speed transmission. Are there any other numbers on the tractor that would help me ID the tractor? Where should I look for additional numbers if any?
Thanks
Pete
Nederland, Texas


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/255-ford-2000-photos.html

Not sure of the model, but it does look similar to an early '60's 2000. Tractordata will show you where to find the serial numbers.. on the flat spot above the two holes in your picture, under the battery area, below the solenoid.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Thank you for the help. It’s exciting to see what one looks like restored.

Our tractor runs well and is still working. It is a good machine.

Pete


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Pete_D said:


> I would like some help with determining the model and year of this Ford tractor.
> It has a 4 speed transmission. Are there any other numbers on the tractor that would help me ID the tractor? Where should I look for additional numbers if any?
> Thanks
> Pete
> ...


Thumbs up on the PVC canopy. Love the DIY work.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Ok, now that I know the model of our tractor, where would I source a center hood for the tractor? I have ordered a temp gauge, tach and cable from Jensales.com

Thanks
Pete, Nederland, Texas


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Pete, did you find the numbers on your tractor to properly identify it?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Try Yesterday's Tractor, Steiners, and Just 8n's. They carry a lot of tractor reproduction parts. Will be hard to find used OEM sheet metal. Tractor house also has a section for tractor salvage outfits. You might try there.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

I think I am out of luck on the serial number. This is where I looked and the area is pitted. I don't see anything that resembles a number. Is there another place to look?
Thank you for your help.
Pete
Nederland, Texas


----------



## Ford642000 (Sep 6, 2019)

Pete_D said:


> I would like some help with determining the model and year of this Ford tractor.
> It has a 4 speed transmission. Are there any other numbers on the tractor that would help me ID the tractor? Where should I look for additional numbers if any?
> Thanks
> Pete
> ...


----------



## Ford642000 (Sep 6, 2019)

there are so many "upgrades"...but I'm pretty sure that you have a '64 2000. unfortunately, so many parts were interchangeable on these earlier models, its hard to be certain. the set of numbers on the port side under the battery and behind the hydraulic pump are all you need for Tractor Data search. going by you dash and other sheet-metal it looks exactly like my '64 except my '64 has headlights at the sides of the hood. another clue would be the instruments themselves. I think the meter faces were different colors. I had no probs with finding parts for my tractor. good luck!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If you look at this:
https://automotivemileposts.com/ford/fordpartnumbers.html
you get dates as in the attached picture.

The tractor is most likely assembled during the summer of 1962, definitely after July 18 1962.


----------



## Pete_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Thank you for the help with the date codes. 
Pete


----------

